# I know its early but...



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

79 days until the month dottie kids!! She's a first freshener and has good potential in being a great little milker! I can't wait to see what color she throws either ugghh the agony of waiting! Thinking pink though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's never too early for the anticipation of arriving babies ! She looks good!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks! I'm so excited I'm just glad she isn't due near a major holiday lol


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

This count down is until the first due date!!! Sooo excited you can feel the baby/babies lumps


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hoo getting closer- thinking pink for you. Keep us updated. happy kidding


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks I will


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

It seems like the last few weeks are always the hardest to wait! Thinking pink for you! :kidred:

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ikr I'm so excited for her her grandmother is finished and the buck she is bred to his mother is finished so I can hardley wait to see what we get little under two months left  thinking pink!!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Getting closer!!! Ugh I can't wait


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Its never too early to start the kidding thread. With Pickles very first breeding I started her thread the day she was serviced.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol if I would have done that I would probabley be crazy right now lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I started mine the day mine were bred last year too. I was going crazy. I'm going to be ripping my hair out when I go on a trip next week for a week. When I come back I will only have a week and a half to get ready. Eeekk. Happy kidding though. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I started mine the day mine were bred last year too. I was going crazy. I'm going to be ripping my hair out when I go on a trip next week for a week. When I come back I will only have a week and a half to get ready. Eeekk. Happy kidding though. She's a pretty girl.


Same, haha. Kidding countdown started on day one!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Man good luck !! I would be up the walls if I had a trip that close to kidding lol! And thanks I can't wait to see what she gives me! Hopefully does


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

35 days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting bigger! happy kidding!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

27 days left!! and she is starting to develop her udder!!!  sooo excited :wahoo:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Eek 18 days to go!!!!!!!!!! Sooooo excited!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

9ish days and we are seeing goo!!! Her utter isn't much of anything, but her mom started smaller too so hopefully with time she will get bigger or before she kids one or the other!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

This is her at supposedly 4 more days but I don't think she will be able to make an utter in 4 days she's barley got anything there !


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally getting an utter here but no way it will be full by Friday!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks close! Hoping you get your babies soon!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks me too!!! I feel like I am going crazy


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know how much longer she plans on going :/ I was so sure she was too fat to go past her first due date grrr now we are almost to the second and I want to pull my hair out!!! She isn't near full utter wise she is full everywhere else lol! Gosh I am going to go insane I know it!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

We have goop!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

What day is she at??? I have goat at day 143 and the wait is killing me!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no idea I took her up to a friend to be bred because we don't have a buck and when breeding she just let's them run together for a month or so and then takes him out so if she doesn't go soon her next "due" date is supposedly easter :/


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think she will ever have those babies


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I think that it is about time she has thinned out a lot and she is having a lot of discharge and her utter is bigger!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks! I'm hoping its time so I can quit worrying


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok so she is drinking a lot of water is this normal? Ive never had a doe drink so much before kidding so Idk


----------

